

Hunting Hydrogen Balloons with Fireworks - solipsist
http://rcexplorer.se/files/ba11c31bb018b71fbf14995bce5af236-246.html

======
mason55
My friend was at a school gathering in India and didn't realize that the
balloons had been filled with hydrogen instead of helium (save on costs?). He
went to pop one with a lighter and the whole bunch of 70 went up in flames and
burned the hell out of his body.

Moral of the story... be careful with hydrogen balloons.

~~~
fizx
Try acetylene. More fun/scary.

------
zizee
Good to see someone channelling their inner child and really enjoying
themselves!

The footage reminded me of this article:
[http://arstechnica.com/gaming/news/2010/12/how-a-rc-
airplane...](http://arstechnica.com/gaming/news/2010/12/how-a-rc-airplane-
buzzed-the-statue-of-liberty-with-no-arrests.ars)

I really want to get a setup like this. Looks like the closest thing to being
able to fly!

p.s: Love the 8bit arcade music.

------
iwwr
So were they human-controlled or autonomous?

~~~
biot
The end of the video shows "Pilot: David Windestal". The video from the sentry
with its target rectangle makes it appear that it could have been autonomous,
though that could have been added after.

------
rosstafarian
holy crap that's cool, the nes music at the end makes it the awesomest thing
ever.

